#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-29
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-02
<chepecarlos> pregunta donde esta la terminal en lubuntu y xubuntu
<chepecarlos> ?
<replaceafill> chepecarlos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#Starting%20a%20Terminal
<replaceafill> english, pero creo que lo entenderás :)
<chepecarlos> gracias
<hiko_hitokiri> chepecarlos,
<hiko_hitokiri> esta en aplicaciones accesorios
<hiko_hitokiri> aplicaciones >> accesorios
<hiko_hitokiri> el menu que esta arriba
#ubuntu-sv 2010-12-04
<forces> o/
#ubuntu-sv 2011-12-04
<jrab66> hola
